

Ask HN: What Professionals Should be Hired to Sell a Startup? - elsewhen

I assume that an investment banker, a CPA and an M&#38;A Attorney are basically required.  Are there any other specialists/advisors that would be helpful in maximizing the transaction.
======
medianama
Depends upon the size of deal. You can do it yourself if it's in low millions

~~~
elsewhen
the deal would be much higher than the low millions.

